# Allegro de Concert



## ClassicalMusicLover1 (May 2, 2017)

I am really excited to share with you "Allegro de Concert," by Frederic Chopin. Chopin wrote only two concertos, and both were published in 1830.

http://myfavoriteclassical.com/allegro-de-concert/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ClassicalMusicLover1 said:


> I am really excited to share with you "Allegro de Concert," by Frederic Chopin. Chopin wrote only two concertos, and both were published in 1830.
> 
> http://myfavoriteclassical.com/allegro-de-concert/


And he did wroth the Rondo à la Krakowiak, not to be missed.


----------

